# "Balinese Snowshoe" and Allergies



## aweber73

Hello everyone,

I need some advice regarding Balinese cats. I chose this breed as they are supposedly low in allergens and have had luck with medium hair cats in the past - they don't seem to affect me like shorter haired cats do. I put a deposit down for 2 Balinese cats from a breeder in Virginia. I said that I was open to any color. Since a lot of others had specific color preferences, she 'assigned' me to 2 sealpoint "Snowshoe" cats. Is this a different breed or can there be "Snowshoe colored Balinese"? I looked up Snowshoe cats and do think they are very beautiful but I am concerned that these cats will not have the same hypoallergenic properties as Balinese. The breeder mentioned that "Balinese", "Snowshoe" are variations on Siamese cats so each litter may have some Snowshoes and Siamese can pop up. She also mentioned that the Snowshoe cats will have 1" hair and Balinese hair can vary between 1 and 3 inches. 

Any advice would be helpful!

- Future cat owner in Maryland


----------



## Jacq

Short answer: They're whatever breed is listed on the registration papers.


Longer answer:
Cats aren't really like dogs, in that lots and lots of cats can "look" like, or have, lots of breeds in them. Without papers it's just a moggie/ domestic short-hair. 

For what its worth, I've never heard of "balinese snowshoe" as an actual breed. The biggest difference between a Balinese and a Snowshoe would be in the body type. IIRC, snowshoe cats have thicker "American shorthair" bodies, as opposed to Balinese, which have the Oriental body-type found in Siamese.

Personally, I wouldn't pay any substantial amount of money for a "pure bred" cat that didn't have papers.


----------



## tate

According to the CFA standard for Balinese white toes are a disqualification. BUT from what I gather it is allowed in the Javanese division. The question is why she wouldn't have called the kitten a Javanese (which would be the correct name) instead of a Balinese Snowshoe, which does not seem to be correct terminology. Is she a registered breeder, what organization will the kittens be registered through? Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## aweber73

No, I do not believe that she is a registered breeder. Perhaps I should be wary of this?


----------



## tate

Oh yes. If she is not registered it is very likely that she is simply breeding a longhair pointed cat with a shorthaired pointed cat (one of which carring the gene for white toes) and is not breeding Balinese at all. There are a lot of pointed cats who are not any specific breed.


----------



## Jacq

Were I in your position, I'd be wary. Without papers/registration, you're just giving your money to someone with no guarantee the cat is going to have the hypoallergenic properties you desire - your better bet would be to save hundred and get a medium hair cat from a shelter (the odds are about the same allergy-wise.)

I know exactly what you mean about the hair-type, though. Short-haired cats make my eyes water and nose run, but the longer haired (or rather the ones with very soft, fluffy hair of any length) ones aren't so bad. I'm not going to try to dissuade you from getting a purebred, if that's what you want, but don't throw so much many away on a questionable breeder when a shelter cat will have the same "pedigree" 

*edit*: I was googling for this kind of cat and I may have stumbled on the breeder's website. If it's the one with the handsome "loverboy" papa and the mama with the tiny white splotch on her nose, $700 is _definitely_ too expensive for the kittens.


----------



## marie73

Jacq said:


> Personally, I wouldn't pay any substantial amount of money for a "pure bred" cat that didn't have papers.


ditto


----------



## aweber73

Thank you! This is very helpful. No, I don't think that you have the correct breeder. These are $500 and all the money goes to charity. I wonder if I can get my deposit back. I'm worried that the shorter haired "Snowshoe type" cat will not be hypoallergenic.


----------



## aweber73

Thanks so much! Yes, the mom is a Snowshoe and the Dad is a Balinese. Or is it the other way around....?


----------



## Jakiepoo

Yeah, are her breeding cats registered to any organization? I'm definitely no expert of breeding cats, or outcrossing, but a Snowshoe does not seem like a proper outcross for a balinese. I would think it they're outcrossing, they'd outcross to siamese. 

I would definitely see if you can get your deposit back, and at least try to find a different breeder. Or, from what I hear, Siberians are also good for people with allergies, and they're very beautiful cats, you could see if there are any reputable Siberian breeders around where you live as well!


----------



## kwarendorf

I have 2 Bali's. You are right about the allergy thing. If I'm around domestic long/short hairs for any length of time I get all stuffed up, my eyes start to itch etc. My Bali's seem to be on top of me when ever I'm stationary. One of them is very fond of licking my face. I don't have any reaction to them at all.

What most people are allergic to is a protein in cats' saliva. The fur and dander get blamed, but they are just the carrier for the protein. Cats are constantly grooming themselves which puts the protein on their fur. As they she the fur deposits the protein everywhere! Bali's have only 10 % of the normal level of the offending protein.

I have never heard of a Balinese Snowshoe. I would be very leery of this breeder. I think one of the most important parts of buying purebred cats is to visit the cattery and seeing papers. The condition of the cattery will tell you a lot. You can also inquire at the association with which her cats/cattery is registered; i.e. CFA or TICA.

Kyle


----------



## Venusworld21

Also, if she's using the term hypoallergenic, I'd stay away from her. That in itself is a red flag for me because any breeder should understand that their animals are not hypoallergenic. Most people with cat allergies are allergic to the saliva they get on their fur when grooming themselves, or the dander from their skin. If an animal has skin, it can have dander. There are no "hypoallergenic" cat or dog breeds. 

Allergy to cats - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

15 Hypoallergenic Dogs and Cats - Health.com

Are Hypoallergenic Cats a Myth? - Ask.com


----------



## Fran

Just to help with the _allergy_ issue of this thread: my husband is rather allergic and our son is slightly allergic to Gracie, so initially we bathed her every three weeks or so with Allerpet-C ("C" is for cat) a shampoo for humans who are allergic. It really helps keep runny noses and itchy eyes at bay. 

Now, since Gracie is allowed out on our secure-but-dusty deck, I wipe her down just about every night with a damp washcloth (hot water, she purrs when I wipe her face  ) and this apparently is enough to keep everyone in the household comfortable. 

So, no matter what kind of kitty you end up with, know there are options available to minimize problems of cat allergy in the family!

Fran


----------



## moondiamond

I have a Snowshoe and what a great pet! If it is a true Snowshoe, it will have short hair and no under coat. Very easy maintenance. The hair is not what causes allergies. It is the cat's saliva that attaches to the hair during grooming and their dander, which is the loose flaking skin, which is normal. Old skin flakes off. Ours does the same thing. So, regardless of the hair length, you can be allergic to one cat and not allergic to another even if the same breed, as each cat has unique saliva and dander...just like us. My Snowshoe has a full mask. A true Snowshoe should look like a bandit and have boots.  I have never heard of a Snowshoe Balinese. It sounds like the breeder is trying for a long hair hybrid Snowshoe. If you go to my photo page, ai have a photo of Tiki, my Snowshoe rescue. Her coat and mask are typical, she does not have boots. Her legs and chest are white and she has an irregular pattern of seal and white on her back. A great pet! True snowshoes are great family pets. I don't know about the Balinese mix. I hope this is helpful and I would love to see photos!


----------



## Jacq

Tiki would be a snowshoe pattern, but not a snowshoe breed, though, right?

People don't just let purebreds wander around outside, with little registration papers tied around their necks...


----------

